# hunting chukar in skull valley/grantsville



## sanur (Dec 11, 2019)

Never hunted chukar before. I see that utah dwr has guzzlers on the mountain range between grantsville and skull valley. Anybody ever taken chukar in this area and what side is best to enter from? Thanks.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've never been out there, but finding guzzlers is a good sign.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

First chukar I ever killed was in grantsville


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

There’s easier places to kill chukars. That mountain range isn’t one of those places


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I see them almost every time I go target shooting there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

7MM RELOADED said:


> I see them almost every time I go target shooting there.


Cuckars are like forest grouse.

They are all over the place until you plan on going to hunt them.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

MooseMeat said:


> There's easier places to kill chukars. That mountain range isn't one of those places


+10


----------



## sanur (Dec 11, 2019)

Critter said:


> Cuckars are like forest grouse.
> 
> They are all over the place until you plan on going to hunt them.


Those make me mad... rode my dirt bike in an area and flushed about 5. Went back last weekend hiking around for 3 hours and didn't see nothing!


----------



## sanur (Dec 11, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> There's easier places to kill chukars. That mountain range isn't one of those places


North, south, farther west?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

sanur said:


> North, south, farther west?


Yes


----------



## saltydog (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds like you might have stumbled onto a couple members honey hole.:smile:


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

sanur said:


> Never hunted chukar before. I see that utah dwr has guzzlers on the mountain range between grantsville and skull valley. Anybody ever taken chukar in this area and what side is best to enter from? Thanks.


Responses like JR High. PM sent and let me know how else I can help.

We are blessed with opportunity and it takes time but stay at it.

Good luck

Troy Rushton


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

I've hunted the skull valley side 3-4 times and have never seen a bird. I hear them... but can't seem to flush one. I hunted midway down the range. I won't go back.


----------

